# Looking for a web designer.



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I need some advice from a website designer please.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OArmond on here does it. He did our website below, www.teamchunkylove.com

He also did Due South Custom Charters for them too.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Clay, I will contact him.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Still looking for web design help, Clay, he didnt get back with me, thanks though.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill call him. I think the crazy lil Cuban is in Atlanta this week.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Clay, I have an interested party. Thanks for the info though.


----------

